

Pirate Android developer steals game and publishes on his own account - luddule
http://androidcommunity.com/total-jerk-developer-steals-beta-game-he-was-supposed-to-be-testing-publishes-to-android-market-20110111/
Has anyone else ran into this sort of thing? it's a really distrubing trend?
======
sproxn
Thats pretty ridiculous I wonder if google is planning on cracking down on
things like this or if they can at all? I a lot of pirated copies of other
games as well countless SNES game rips ..etc

